
“Offshoring” town in Wales is the idea of documentary film crew - kspaans
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/911b609a-89f6-11e5-9f8c-a8d619fa707c.html
======
kspaans
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10545626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10545626)

In that article it wasn't as clear that it was the documentary makers who
approached the town's businesses about doing this tax stunt.

